# Ubuntu gutsy Gibbon 7.10 help needed !



## FilledVoid (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi all,
 After about a week Ive been using Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon fine. But today all of the sudden it booted and it just hung at a black screen with a cursor blinking. Well anyway it stayed there for more than five minutes and then I restarted and went to recovery mode which showed that my disk had some inconsistencies on it. It started to run fsck. 

While doing so it gave me the error.

Multiply-claimed block(s) in nodes and lots of numbers after it. 

I mean the disk is brand new an suddenly Im kind of scared that somehow I might just break my hard disk or something. 

Anyone experienced this error before? What did you do? Could really use some advice on this. Ive seen the thread that running Ubuntu in laptop mode might reduces the life of your hard disk etc. I might just be paranoid but I definitely would rather be cautious than regret the loss later on . 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 10, 2007)

well, ur file system got corrupted somehow.fdisk may had fixed that already.if it is not,u have to boot with rescue mode and in a terminal make sure the partition(ur "/" partn i suppose)referring is NOT mounted.run "sudo fdisk -fv /dev/sdax" where  the    partition shud be noted via fdisk -l command.  u can refer "man fdisk" for help.u need to type "yes" for each prompt. "sudo fdisk -fyv /dev/sdax" just assumes "yes" to all questions and try to fix.

also are u sure ur display driver are installed properly esp if nvidia or ati.


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 10, 2007)

Please check your earthing and power supply too. Hope your UPS is good.


----------



## FilledVoid (Nov 10, 2007)

> well, ur file system got corrupted somehow.fdisk may had fixed that already.if it is not,u have to boot with rescue mode and in a terminal make sure the partition(ur "/" partn i suppose)referring is NOT mounted.run "sudo fdisk -fv /dev/sdax" where the partition shud be noted via fdisk -l command. u can refer "man fdisk" for help.u need to type "yes" for each prompt. "sudo fdisk -fyv /dev/sdax" just assumes "yes" to all questions and try to fix.
> 
> also are u sure ur display driver are installed properly esp if nvidia or ati.



Gah , I dont understand how my file system could have got corrupted. I have been using for like 4-5 hours a day but other than that I dont know what i might have did wrong .  Should I be scared that my disk might die soon or is this common messages that everyone receives? you dont think that Im not breaking my hard disk somehow do you? 

Well as for the drivers of my display card. Im not sure the max resolution I can get is 1024*768 at the moment. When I first installed Ubuntu it also had 1280*1024 also I think but after I took the computer to the internet cafe and used their monitor I've been missing that. How would I check fi Im using the right driver? 



> Please check your earthing and power supply too. Hope your UPS is good.



Using a brand new VGuard UPS my Wipro emerge UPS just went kaput. The earthing is properly done on the socket my computer does cause it has seperate earthing by itself. 

Out of curiosity are those hard disk messages early warnings of an impending disaster? is it possible to lose my hard disk using Ubuntu =x . I know that sounds paranoid but I just had to ask.

Thanks in advance.
Biju

PS I didnt want to start a new thread for the following so I just typed the rest in here.

Hello all, 
 After a couple of years with Windows I have finally decided to shift to Linux. With some help of other posters on thinkdigit.com/forum I finally decide to try out Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon (AMD64 install). The install  went fine and I was able to install Ubuntu without a hassle. Now Ive been using Ubuntu for several days nw and just had a few more questions.

1.Everyone has probably heard about those TechCom TV Tuners availale in India. Well I unfortunately have one of those. Ive been trying to configure them  to work with Ubuntu. At the moment I can manage to get Video by using the following commands.

sudo rmmod saa7134
sudo modprobe saa7134 card=3 tuner=69

Using this I can get Video. The funny thing is that when watching Tvtime if I go to System > Preferences > Sound > Audio Conferencing > Sound Capture and click on the test button while TvTime is open I can hear alot of static with the small sound of the TV channel Im watching on TvTime. If I run the command sudo rmmod saa7134 command again I lose my video but suddenly I have crystal clear audio. That is even if tvtiem is closed I can hear audio well. Before continuing on may I say tha initially my onboard sound was not working so I had to recompile alsa as shown on the Ubuntuforums.org Sound troubleshootig thread to get it to work. Another thing worth noting is that I have a loopback cable from my TvTuner to my Audio in of of the sound card I use (Onboard Realtek ALC662) .

My lspci is given below


```
00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Memory Controller (rev a1) 
00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 LPC Bridge (rev a2) 
00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SMBus (rev a2) 
00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Memory Controller (rev a2) 
00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP61 USB Controller (rev a2) 
00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP61 USB Controller (rev a2) 
00:04.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI bridge (rev a1) 
00:05.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2) 
00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP61 IDE (rev a2) 
00:07.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Ethernet (rev a2) 
00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SATA Controller (rev a2) 
00:09.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge (rev a2) 
00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge (rev a2) 
00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge (rev a2) 
00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 6100 nForce 430 (rev a2) 
00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration 
00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map 
00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller 
00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control 
01:06.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7130 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01)
```

2.If you were to ask me what things I could possibly live without, I would definitely had to include my cell phone. I have a Nokia 6681 which I use alot. I use contacts , calendar, and notes in it. I have no idea how to sync this phone with Ubuntu. So far I have tried wammu and gammu in Ubuntu but both error out. is there someone out there who could heklp me out with syncing this thing. I have both a USB bluetooth dongle and a US cable which I can use. I can use the dongle to connect to the phone using “obex” and I am able to see two folders C: and E: respectively but thats pretty much it. i cant access the contacts or any other items that way.

3.I have two hard drives on my computer. One a SATA 80 Gb and one a PATA 80 GB. I have Ubuntu installed on the SATA and Windows still on the IDE. Anyway Im having troubles tryign to get this dual configuration to work. If I select the Windows XP option inthe grub Menu it just hangs after showing the line Starting up. however if I select through the Bios menu to use the IDE drive as my boot device and then change the root (hd1,0) to root (hd0,0) it works. Sometimes I have to change it vice versa as well. Im seriously confused with this and here is my hard disk data.

Here is my fdisk -l data.

```
Disk /dev/sda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes 
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders 
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes 
Disk identifier: 0x3eb33eb2 

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System 
/dev/sda1   *           1        4255    34178256   83  Linux 
/dev/sda2            4256        4620     2931862+  82  Linux swap / Solaris 
/dev/sda3            4621        9729    41038042+  83  Linux 

Disk /dev/hdb: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes 
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders 
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes 
Disk identifier: 0xfae7fae7 

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System 
/dev/hdb1   *           1        3824    30716248+   c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
```
Here is my menu.lst file.

```
# menu.lst - See: grub(8), info grub, update-grub(8) 
#            grub-install(8), grub-floppy(8), 
#            grub-md5-crypt, /usr/share/doc/grub 
#            and /usr/share/doc/grub-doc/. 

## default num 
# Set the default entry to the entry number NUM. Numbering starts from 0, and 
# the entry number 0 is the default if the command is not used. 
# 
# You can specify 'saved' instead of a number. In this case, the default entry 
# is the entry saved with the command 'savedefault'. 
# WARNING: If you are using dmraid do not use 'savedefault' or your 
# array will desync and will not let you boot your system. 
default		0 

## timeout sec 
# Set a timeout, in SEC seconds, before automatically booting the default entry 
# (normally the first entry defined). 
timeout		10 

## hiddenmenu 
# Hides the menu by default (press ESC to see the menu) 
#hiddenmenu 
 
# Pretty colours 
#color cyan/blue white/blue 

## password ['--md5'] passwd 
# If used in the first section of a menu file, disable all interactive editing 
# control (menu entry editor and command-line)  and entries protected by the 
# command 'lock' 
# e.g. password topsecret 
#      password --md5 $1$gLhU0/$aW78kHK1QfV3P2b2znUoe/ 
# password topsecret 

# 
# examples 
# 
# title		Windows 95/98/NT/2000 
# root		(hd0,0) 
# makeactive 
# chainloader	+1 
# 
# title		Linux 
# root		(hd0,1) 
# kernel	/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda2 ro 
# 

# 
# Put static boot stanzas before and/or after AUTOMAGIC KERNEL LIST 

### BEGIN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST 
## lines between the AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST markers will be modified 
## by the debian update-grub script except for the default options below 

## DO NOT UNCOMMENT THEM, Just edit them to your needs 

## ## Start Default Options ## 
## default kernel options 
## default kernel options for automagic boot options 
## If you want special options for specific kernels use kopt_x_y_z 
## where x.y.z is kernel version. Minor versions can be omitted. 
## e.g. kopt=root=/dev/hda1 ro 
##      kopt_2_6_8=root=/dev/hdc1 ro 
##      kopt_2_6_8_2_686=root=/dev/hdc2 ro 
# kopt=root=UUID=a88e5676-8e3a-4ba3-8952-77e8208d1674 ro 

## Setup crashdump menu entries 
## e.g. crashdump=1 
# crashdump=0 

## default grub root device 
## e.g. groot=(hd0,0) 
# groot=(hd1,0) 

## should update-grub create alternative automagic boot options 
## e.g. alternative=true 
##      alternative=false 
# alternative=true 

## should update-grub lock alternative automagic boot options 
## e.g. lockalternative=true 
##      lockalternative=false 
# lockalternative=false 

## additional options to use with the default boot option, but not with the 
## alternatives 
## e.g. defoptions=vga=791 resume=/dev/hda5 
# defoptions=quiet splash 

## should update-grub lock old automagic boot options 
## e.g. lockold=false 
##      lockold=true 
# lockold=false 

## Xen hypervisor options to use with the default Xen boot option 
# xenhopt= 

## Xen Linux kernel options to use with the default Xen boot option 
# xenkopt=console=tty0 

## altoption boot targets option 
## multiple altoptions lines are allowed 
## e.g. altoptions=(extra menu suffix) extra boot options 
##      altoptions=(recovery) single 
# altoptions=(recovery mode) single 

## controls how many kernels should be put into the menu.lst 
## only counts the first occurence of a kernel, not the 
## alternative kernel options 
## e.g. howmany=all 
##      howmany=7 
# howmany=all 

## should update-grub create memtest86 boot option 
## e.g. memtest86=true 
##      memtest86=false 
# memtest86=true 

## should update-grub adjust the value of the default booted system 
## can be true or false 
# updatedefaultentry=false 

## should update-grub add savedefault to the default options 
## can be true or false 
# savedefault=false 

## ## End Default Options ## 

title		Ubuntu AMD64 Gutsy Gibbon 
root		(hd0,0) 
kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=a88e5676-8e3a-4ba3-8952-77e8208d1674 ro quiet splash vga=791 
initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic 
quiet 

title		Ubuntu Recovery Mode 
root		(hd1,0) 
kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=a88e5676-8e3a-4ba3-8952-77e8208d1674 ro single 
initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic 
 
title		Memory Test 
root		(hd1,0) 
kernel		/boot/memtest86+.bin 
quiet 

### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST 

# This is a divider, added to separate the menu items below from the Debian 
# ones. 
title		Other operating systems: 
root 


# This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS 
# on /dev/hdb1 
title		Microsoft Windows XP Professional 
root		(hd1,0) 
savedefault 
makeactive 
chainloader	+1
```

4.My final question is the following. During the past week Ive been using my Computer for nothing but completeing my assignments in OpenOffice.org and watching TV in Windows. yesterday while booting my computer just crashed midway right after boot. So I restarted my computer and ran Ubuntu with the recovery mode option and then it showed alot of checks being performed but when it got to the fsck step, it suddenly gave alot of errors. The error I got said Multiply claimed blocks with alot of numbers next to it. Now other than this time I havent crashed out of Ubuntu or anything like that. Ive checkd to see if my comptuer is in laptop mode and it definitely is not. Im scared that my hard disk might go kaput on one of these days now. The thing is the SATA drive is a brand new hard disk I bought a month ago I think. Are these common errors or am I going to be in deep trouble. After running fsck in recovery mode it seems that Ubuntu is booting fine. But I get this weird feeling that its the calm before the storm.

I know my questions has been very long like an essay and would be tedious to read itself. I hope you folks could help me out to successfully migrate to an OpenSource platform. Im thinking of posting this in the thinkdigit.com/forums also so that I could keep it up their for other suggestions. 

Thanks in advance,
Biju Mathew

I have also included my lsmod and dmesg below. 

Here is my lsmod

```
biju@mallappally:~$ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

isofs                  39268  1 

udf                    90024  0 

binfmt_misc            14860  1 

rfcomm                 47656  2 

l2cap                  28672  11 rfcomm

bluetooth              63876  4 rfcomm,l2cap

vboxdrv              1649696  0 

ppdev                  11272  0 

cpufreq_conservative     9608  0 

cpufreq_stats           8160  0 

cpufreq_powersave       3072  0 

cpufreq_userspace       6048  0 

cpufreq_ondemand       10896  0 

freq_table              6464  2 cpufreq_stats,cpufreq_ondemand

ac                      7304  0 

sbs                    21520  0 

container               6400  0 

video                  21140  0 

dock                   12264  0 

button                 10400  0 

battery                12424  0 

ipv6                  317192  12 

ppp_generic            33440  0 

slhc                    8448  1 ppp_generic

nls_iso8859_1           6528  1 

nls_cp437               8192  2 

vfat                   16128  1 

fat                    60208  1 vfat

lp                     15048  0 

snd_pcm_oss            48128  0 

snd_hda_intel         377768  1 

snd_mixer_oss          20352  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_hwdep              12680  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                94600  2 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel

snd_seq_dummy           5892  0 

snd_page_alloc         12944  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

snd_seq_oss            39040  0 

snd_seq_midi           11264  0 

snd_rawmidi            30336  1 snd_seq_midi

ide_cd                 35488  1 

saa7134               148308  0 

ide_disk               20352  2 

cdrom                  41768  1 ide_cd

snd_seq_midi_event     10240  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi

snd_seq                63776  6 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_midi_event

video_buf              30084  1 saa7134

compat_ioctl32         11136  1 saa7134

ir_kbd_i2c             11536  1 saa7134

snd_timer              27656  2 snd_pcm,snd_seq

snd_seq_device         10772  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq

ir_common              38916  2 saa7134,ir_kbd_i2c

snd                    71720  13 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device

psmouse                45596  0 

videodev               31360  1 saa7134

v4l2_common            21888  3 saa7134,compat_ioctl32,videodev

v4l1_compat            15364  2 saa7134,videodev

pcspkr                  4608  0 

nvidia               7013492  34 

i2c_nforce2             7808  0 

k8temp                  7680  0 

parport_pc             41896  1 

parport                44172  3 ppdev,lp,parport_pc

serio_raw               9092  0 

shpchp                 38300  0 

pci_hotplug            36612  1 shpchp

soundcore              10272  1 snd

i2c_core               30208  4 saa7134,ir_kbd_i2c,nvidia,i2c_nforce2

evdev                  13056  3 

ext3                  146576  2 

jbd                    69360  1 ext3

mbcache                11272  1 ext3

sg                     41384  0 

sd_mod                 32512  4 

amd74xx                17328  0 [permanent]

ide_core              141200  3 ide_cd,ide_disk,amd74xx

sata_nv                24068  3 

ata_generic             9988  0 

libata                138928  2 sata_nv,ata_generic

scsi_mod              172856  3 sg,sd_mod,libata

floppy                 69608  0 

ehci_hcd               40076  0 

forcedeth              55048  0 

ohci_hcd               25092  0 

usbcore               161584  3 ehci_hcd,ohci_hcd

thermal                16528  0 

processor              36232  1 thermal

fan                     6920  0 

fuse                   52528  1 

apparmor               47008  0 

commoncap               9472  1 apparmor
```
Here is my dmesg

```
[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.22-14-generic (buildd@crested) (gcc version 4.1.3 20070929 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.1.2-16ubuntu2)) #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 21:45:15 GMT 2007 (Ubuntu 2.6.22-14.46-generic)

[    0.000000] Command line: root=UUID=a88e5676-8e3a-4ba3-8952-77e8208d1674 ro quiet splash vga=791

[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000077fc0000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000077fc0000 - 0000000077fce000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000077fce000 - 0000000077ff0000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000077ff0000 - 0000000078000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fef00000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 3200 used

[    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 491456) 1 entries of 3200 used

[    0.000000] end_pfn_map = 1048576

[    0.000000] DMI present.

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP signature @ 0xFFFF8100000FB810 checksum 0

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000FB810, 0014 (r0 ACPIAM)

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDT 77FC0000, 0038 (r1 A_M_I_ OEMRSDT   5000701 MSFT       97)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 77FC0200, 0084 (r2 A_M_I_ OEMFACP   5000701 MSFT       97)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 77FC0440, 6768 (r1  A0785 A0785000        0 INTL  2002026)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 77FCE000, 0040

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 77FC0390, 0070 (r1 A_M_I_ OEMAPIC   5000701 MSFT       97)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 77FC0400, 003C (r1 A_M_I_ OEMMCFG   5000701 MSFT       97)

[    0.000000] ACPI: OEMB 77FCE040, 0060 (r1 A_M_I_ AMI_OEM   5000701 MSFT       97)

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 77FC6BB0, 0038 (r1 A_M_I_ OEMHPET0  5000701 MSFT       97)

[    0.000000] Scanning NUMA topology in Northbridge 24

[    0.000000] No NUMA configuration found

[    0.000000] Faking a node at 0000000000000000-0000000077fc0000

[    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 3200 used

[    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 491456) 1 entries of 3200 used

[    0.000000] Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-0000000077fc0000

[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA             0 ->     4096

[    0.000000]   DMA32        4096 ->  1048576

[    0.000000]   Normal    1048576 ->  1048576

[    0.000000] early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

[    0.000000]     0:        0 ->      159

[    0.000000]     0:      256 ->   491456

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 491359

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 1125 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 2818 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 6663 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 480697 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 0 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x508

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

[    0.000000] Processor #1

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 0 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 14 global_irq 14 high edge)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 15 global_irq 15 high edge)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ14 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ15 used by override.

[    0.000000] Setting APIC routing to flat

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x10de8201 base: 0xfed00000

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

[    0.000000] swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000e4000

[    0.000000] swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000

[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 80000000 (gap: 78000000:86c00000)

[    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Allocating 34696 bytes of per cpu data

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 483515

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=UUID=a88e5676-8e3a-4ba3-8952-77e8208d1674 ro quiet splash vga=791

[    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

[    0.000000] Marking TSC unstable due to TSCs unsynchronized

[   12.927758] time.c: Detected 2310.478 MHz processor.

[   12.927793] Console: colour dummy device 80x25

[   12.927807] Checking aperture...

[   12.927809] CPU 0: aperture @ 40000000 size 32 MB

[   12.927811] Aperture too small (32 MB)

[   12.933690] No AGP bridge found

[   12.954255] Memory: 1926184k/1965824k available (2274k kernel code, 39252k reserved, 1181k data, 296k init)

[   12.954293] SLUB: Genslabs=23, HWalign=64, Order=0-1, MinObjects=4, CPUs=2, Nodes=1

[   13.032426] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4625.33 BogoMIPS (lpj=9250663)

[   13.032451] Security Framework v1.0.0 initialized

[   13.032456] SELinux:  Disabled at boot.

[   13.032599] Dentry cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

[   13.033634] Inode-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[   13.034160] Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

[   13.034266] CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

[   13.034268] CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

[   13.034270] CPU 0/0 -> Node 0

[   13.034272] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[   13.034273] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[   13.034288] SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

[   13.034769] Early unpacking initramfs... done

[   13.284981] ACPI: Core revision 20070126

[   13.285034] ACPI: Looking for DSDT in initramfs... error, file /DSDT.aml not found.

[   13.328056] Using local APIC timer interrupts.

[   13.371321] result 12556935

[   13.371322] Detected 12.556 MHz APIC timer.

[   13.372325] SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

[   13.372433] Booting processor 1/2 APIC 0x1

[   13.382183] Initializing CPU#1

[   13.459902] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4621.03 BogoMIPS (lpj=9242063)

[   13.459908] CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

[   13.459910] CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

[   13.459913] CPU 1/1 -> Node 0

[   13.459914] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[   13.459916] CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

[   13.460003] AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4400+ stepping 01

[   13.464237] Brought up 2 CPUs

[   13.687447] migration_cost=264

[   13.687951] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[   13.688029] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[   13.688034] PCI: Using configuration type 1

[   13.691184] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

[   13.696477] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[   13.696480] ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

[   13.696496] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[   13.705588] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

[   13.705596] PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

[   13.706102] PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:04.0

[   13.706287] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[   13.706468] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P1._PRT]

[   13.706578] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P2._PRT]

[   13.706664] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.BR11._PRT]

[   13.706748] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.BR12._PRT]

[   13.713157] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *11

[   13.713346] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

[   13.713533] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

[   13.713720] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

[   13.713907] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNEA] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

[   13.714094] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNEB] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

[   13.714286] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNEC] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

[   13.714472] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNED] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

[   13.714659] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB0] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *11

[   13.714846] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *10

[   13.715033] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *11

[   13.715219] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *11

[   13.715406] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

[   13.715593] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMC9] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *11

[   13.715779] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *10

[   13.715966] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPMU] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

[   13.716189] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSA0] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *15

[   13.716377] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSA1] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

[   13.716599] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LATA] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

[   13.716682] Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

[   13.716691] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[   13.716702] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

[   13.722341] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 16 devices

[   13.722344] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[   13.722396] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[   13.722398] PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

[   13.722461] NET: Registered protocol family 8

[   13.722462] NET: Registered protocol family 20

[   13.722526] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 31

[   13.722530] hpet0: 3 32-bit timers, 25000000 Hz

[   13.723587] pnp: 00:07: iomem range 0xfefe0000-0xfefe01ff has been reserved

[   13.723590] pnp: 00:07: iomem range 0xfefe1000-0xfefe1fff has been reserved

[   13.723592] pnp: 00:07: iomem range 0xfee01000-0xfeefffff has been reserved

[   13.723595] pnp: 00:07: iomem range 0xffb80000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

[   13.723601] pnp: 00:09: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff could not be reserved

[   13.723604] pnp: 00:09: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved

[   13.723607] pnp: 00:09: iomem range 0x78000000-0x7fffffff has been reserved

[   13.723612] pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0x230-0x23f has been reserved

[   13.723615] pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0x290-0x29f has been reserved

[   13.723617] pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0xa00-0xa0f has been reserved

[   13.723620] pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0xa10-0xa1f has been reserved

[   13.723625] pnp: 00:0e: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff has been reserved

[   13.723629] pnp: 00:0f: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

[   13.723632] pnp: 00:0f: iomem range 0xc0000-0xcffff has been reserved

[   13.723634] pnp: 00:0f: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

[   13.723637] pnp: 00:0f: iomem range 0x100000-0x77ffffff could not be reserved

[   13.723891] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:04.0

[   13.723892]   IO window: disabled.

[   13.723896]   MEM window: dff00000-dfffffff

[   13.723898]   PREFETCH window: disabled.

[   13.723901] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:09.0

[   13.723902]   IO window: disabled.

[   13.723904]   MEM window: disabled.

[   13.723905]   PREFETCH window: disabled.

[   13.723907] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0b.0

[   13.723909]   IO window: disabled.

[   13.723911]   MEM window: disabled.

[   13.723912]   PREFETCH window: disabled.

[   13.723914] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0c.0

[   13.723915]   IO window: disabled.

[   13.723917]   MEM window: disabled.

[   13.723919]   PREFETCH window: disabled.

[   13.723928] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

[   13.723934] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:09.0 to 64

[   13.723939] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

[   13.723944] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

[   13.723989] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[   13.723784] Time: hpet clocksource has been installed.

[   13.760153] IP route cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[   13.760848] TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 6291456 bytes)

[   13.764605] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[   13.765220] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

[   13.765224] TCP reno registered

[   13.780195] checking if image is initramfs... it is

[   14.271305] Freeing initrd memory: 7672k freed

[   14.276155] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

[   14.276169] audit(1194689956.316:1): initialized

[   14.278028] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

[   14.278074] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[   14.278148] io scheduler noop registered

[   14.278150] io scheduler anticipatory registered

[   14.278152] io scheduler deadline registered

[   14.278232] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[   14.715709] Boot video device is 0000:00:0d.0

[   14.715850] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:09.0 to 64

[   14.715868] assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

[   14.715871] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:09.0:pcie00]

[   14.715930] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

[   14.715947] assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

[   14.715949] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0b.0:pcie00]

[   14.715998] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

[   14.716015] assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

[   14.716017] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0c.0:pcie00]

[   14.738979] Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

[   14.739150] hpet_resources: 0xfed00000 is busy

[   14.739179] Linux agpgart interface v0.102 (c) Dave Jones

[   14.739181] Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[   14.739275] serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

[   14.739867] 00:0d: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

[   14.740485] RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 65536K size 1024 blocksize

[   14.740606] input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /class/input/input0

[   14.740675] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f03:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[   14.740993] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[   14.740998] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[   14.741142] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[   14.741253] TCP cubic registered

[   14.741301] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[   14.741477] /build/buildd/linux-source-2.6.22-2.6.22/drivers/rtc/hctosys.c: unable to open rtc device (rtc0)

[   14.741488] Freeing unused kernel memory: 296k freed

[   14.764817] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input1

[   15.909628] AppArmor: AppArmor initialized<5>audit(1194689957.952:2):  type=1505 info="AppArmor initialized" pid=1237

[   15.914490] fuse init (API version 7.8)

[   15.918781] Failure registering capabilities with primary security module.

[   16.421124] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[   16.421150] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[   16.421171] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[   16.421893] ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[   16.422247] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB0] enabled at IRQ 23

[   16.422256] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> Link [LUB0] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[   16.422417] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

[   16.422424] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller

[   16.422618] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[   16.422637] ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 23, io mem 0xdfeff000

[   16.428499] forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.60.

[   16.479018] Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

[   16.487950] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   16.487984] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   16.487992] hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

[   16.509802] SCSI subsystem initialized

[   16.514805] libata version 2.21 loaded.

[   16.524229] FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

[   16.594883] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] enabled at IRQ 22

[   16.594894] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> Link [LUB2] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[   16.595072] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.1 to 64

[   16.595079] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: EHCI Host Controller

[   16.595133] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[   16.595168] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: debug port 1

[   16.595172] PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.1

[   16.595184] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 22, io mem 0xdfefec00

[   16.595191] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

[   16.595284] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   16.595308] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   16.595315] hub 2-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

[   16.702922] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] enabled at IRQ 21

[   16.702933] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:07.0[A] -> Link [LMAC] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

[   16.702939] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:07.0 to 64

[   16.702947] forcedeth: using HIGHDMA

[   17.226465] eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01043:8234 bound to 0000:00:07.0

[   17.228624] sata_nv 0000:00:08.0: version 3.4

[   17.228943] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSA0] enabled at IRQ 20

[   17.228952] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> Link [LSA0] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

[   17.229166] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:08.0 to 64

[   17.229315] scsi0 : sata_nv

[   17.229362] scsi1 : sata_nv

[   17.229432] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x000000000001e400 ctl 0x000000000001e082 bmdma 0x000000000001d880 irq 20

[   17.229436] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x000000000001e000 ctl 0x000000000001dc02 bmdma 0x000000000001d888 irq 20

[   17.233845] Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

[   17.233851] ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

[   17.697936] ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[   17.757451] ata1.00: ATA-7: ST380215AS, 3.AAD, max UDMA/133

[   17.757454] ata1.00: 156301488 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

[   17.832378] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[   18.145722] ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[   18.156074] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST380215AS       3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[   18.156647] NFORCE-MCP61: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:06.0

[   18.156666] NFORCE-MCP61: chipset revision 162

[   18.156668] NFORCE-MCP61: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

[   18.156672] NFORCE-MCP61: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

[   18.156677] NFORCE-MCP61: 0000:00:06.0 (rev a2) UDMA133 controller

[   18.156686]     ide0: BM-DMA at 0xffa0-0xffa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

[   18.156695] Probing IDE interface ide0...

[   18.174039] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)

[   18.175963] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[   18.175966] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[   18.175989] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[   18.176045] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)

[   18.176052] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[   18.176054] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[   18.176064] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[   18.176069]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

[   18.216819] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[   18.220102] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[   18.508898] Attempting manual resume

[   18.508902] swsusp: Resume From Partition 8:2

[   18.508904] PM: Checking swsusp image.

[   18.509049] PM: Resume from disk failed.

[   18.537529] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[   18.537554] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

[   18.905465] hda: SONY DVD RW DRU-720A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

[   19.189355] hdb: ST380011A, ATA DISK drive

[   19.250346] ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

[   24.713887] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

[   24.740248] shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4

[   24.796412] parport_pc 00:06: reported by Plug and Play ACPI

[   24.796458] parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

[   24.824853] i2c-adapter i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x600

[   24.824879] i2c-adapter i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x700

[   24.849704] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

[   25.104821] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMC9] enabled at IRQ 23

[   25.104826] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0d.0[A] -> Link [LMC9] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[   25.104833] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

[   25.105034] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  100.14.19  Wed Sep 12 14:08:38 PDT 2007

[   25.106164] input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input2

[   25.114414] Linux video capture interface: v2.00

[   25.401236] hdb: max request size: 512KiB

[   25.401424] hdb: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

[   25.401570] hdb: cache flushes supported

[   25.401611]  hdb: hdb1

[   25.421604] saa7130/34: v4l2 driver version 0.2.14 loaded

[   25.421977] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 19

[   25.421986] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:06.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[   25.421994] saa7130[0]: found at 0000:01:06.0, rev: 1, irq: 19, latency: 64, mmio: 0xdffffc00

[   25.422000] saa7130[0]: subsystem: 1131:2005, board: UNKNOWN/GENERIC [card=0,autodetected]

[   25.422007] saa7130[0]: board init: gpio is 131ff

[   25.432281] hda: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(66)

[   25.432290] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[   25.566275] saa7130[0]: i2c eeprom 00: 31 11 05 20 08 20 1c 55 43 43 a9 1c 55 43 43 a9

[   25.566283] saa7130[0]: i2c eeprom 10: ff ff 00 00 31 30 4d 4f 4f 4e 53 37 31 33 30 20

[   25.566289] saa7130[0]: i2c eeprom 20: 54 05 48 53 ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[   25.566295] saa7130[0]: i2c eeprom 30: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[   25.566301] saa7130[0]: i2c eeprom 40: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[   25.566307] saa7130[0]: i2c eeprom 50: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[   25.566313] saa7130[0]: i2c eeprom 60: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[   25.566319] saa7130[0]: i2c eeprom 70: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

[   25.566416] saa7130[0]: registered device video0 [v4l2]

[   25.566451] saa7130[0]: registered device vbi0

[   25.802487] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] enabled at IRQ 22

[   25.802492] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:05.0[B] -> Link [LAZA] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[   25.802664] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:05.0 to 64

[   25.848054] saa7134_alsa: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_add

[   25.848058] saa7134_alsa: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_add

[   25.848084] saa7134_alsa: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_new

[   25.848086] saa7134_alsa: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_new

[   25.848141] saa7134_alsa: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_register

[   25.848143] saa7134_alsa: Unknown symbol snd_card_register

[   25.848199] saa7134_alsa: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_free

[   25.848201] saa7134_alsa: Unknown symbol snd_card_free

[   25.848253] saa7134_alsa: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_stop

[   25.848254] saa7134_alsa: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_stop

[   25.848318] saa7134_alsa: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_new1

[   25.848320] saa7134_alsa: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_new1

[   25.848452] saa7134_alsa: disagrees about version of symbol snd_card_new

[   25.848454] saa7134_alsa: Unknown symbol snd_card_new

[   25.848482] saa7134_alsa: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_lib_ioctl

[   25.848484] saa7134_alsa: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_ioctl

[   25.848539] saa7134_alsa: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_set_ops

[   25.848541] saa7134_alsa: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_set_ops

[   25.848624] saa7134_alsa: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_integer

[   25.848626] saa7134_alsa: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_integer

[   25.848743] saa7134_alsa: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_period_elapsed

[   25.848745] saa7134_alsa: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_period_elapsed

[   25.874526] input: ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse as /class/input/input3

[   26.812282] lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

[   26.942931] Adding 2931852k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2931852k

[   27.258510] EXT3 FS on sda1, internal journal

[   33.536083] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[   33.535950] EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

[   33.535957] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

[   34.268743] PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

[   34.320416] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[   34.320505] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

[   34.774575] input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input4

[   34.774592] ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

[   34.774656] input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input5

[   34.774672] ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

[   34.790232] No dock devices found.

[   35.151515] powernow-k8: Found 2 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4400+ processors (version 2.00.00)

[   35.151786] powernow-k8: MP systems not supported by PSB BIOS structure

[   35.151550] powernow-k8: MP systems not supported by PSB BIOS structure

[   36.148381] ppdev: user-space parallel port driver

[   36.277711] audit(1194670178.590:3):  type=1503 operation="inode_permission" requested_mask="a" denied_mask="a" name="/dev/tty" pid=4952 profile="/usr/sbin/cupsd"

[   36.380569] eth0: no link during initialization.

[   36.382723] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[   36.541090] vboxdrv: Trying to deactivate the NMI watchdog permanently...

[   36.541096] vboxdrv: Successfully done.

[   36.873074] Failure registering capabilities with primary security module.

[   37.044305] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.11

[   37.044414] NET: Registered protocol family 31

[   37.044416] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

[   37.044420] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

[   37.056738] Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.8

[   37.056743] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

[   37.136697] Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

[   37.136713] Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

[   37.136715] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.8

[   58.698151] UDF-fs: No VRS found

[   58.777020] ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

[   58.777955] ISOFS: changing to secondary root
```


----------



## praka123 (Nov 10, 2007)

Hope u got ur file system(FS) error fixed.always use live-cd mode to check ur partition and remember to unmount the / partn of ur hdd install.
reg,tv tuner,dont know much as i dont have.but if sound is working but low,go to ur volume control(in panel right clik on speaker icon) >preferences> make sure line-in and other options are unmuted.mute mic and other unwanted options.

reg display-are u having nvidia or ati cards?then u may need the drivers for ur display installed via Restricted drivers manager.even it will help u in ur tv tuner too hopefully.

reg,hdd in laptop mode.not much knowledge.
OK.got this:
"run /usr/sbin/laptopdetect  -v " to make sure it is in laptopmode.
also gutsy bundles "laptop-mode-tools" which is installed by default which prevents the so called wear and tear.


```
prakash@gutsy:~$ apt-cache show laptop-mode-tools 
Package: laptop-mode-tools
Priority: optional
Section: utils
Installed-Size: 336
Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
Original-Maintainer: Bart Samwel <bart@samwel.tk>
Architecture: all
Version: 1.34-1ubuntu2
Depends: lsb-base (>= 3.0-10)
Recommends: acpid | apmd | pbbuttonsd | pmud, hdparm, sdparm
Conflicts: noflushd
Filename: pool/main/l/laptop-mode-tools/laptop-mode-tools_1.34-1ubuntu2_all.deb
Size: 84466
MD5Sum: cfad7139f9a817302bfbc9e1dfd1bf36
SHA1: 7facd1f7f78d7fd0de1e06ac57c735554a54c5d8
SHA256: 6dd3d6162aad736cf428233545d0e5335343a5974a56d992c56cb04434d38edc
Description: Scripts to spin down hard drive and save power
 Laptop mode is a Linux kernel feature that allows your laptop to save
 considerable power, by allowing the hard drive to spin down for longer
 periods of time. This package contains the userland scripts that are
 needed to enable laptop mode. It includes support for automatically
 enabling laptop mode when the computer is working on batteries. It also
 supports various other power management features, such as starting and
 stopping daemons depending on power mode, automatically hibernating if
 battery levels are too low, and adjusting terminal blanking and X Windows
 screen blanking.
Bugs: mailto:ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com
Origin: Ubuntu
Task: ubuntu-desktop
```
and...dont panic   afterall it is fixed afaik.


----------



## FilledVoid (Nov 10, 2007)

Im not running in laptop mode as I have checked that already. I guess being a pessimist makes you think of the worst case scenario first lol. Anyway thanks for the information. Will check it out


----------



## praka123 (Nov 10, 2007)

if ur in laptop-mode(gnome),there will be an icon of battery in top gnome-panel.also look for the output of "sudo laptop-detect -v" to make sure ur laptop is detected.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 11, 2007)

Just to clarify things, the power management features of the hard disk works aggressively ONLY on laptops! So if you are not in laptop mode or don't use a laptop you can be carefree about his.

However if it is otherwise then you can TURN OFF this "aggressive power management".

Regarding the FS corruption, did you try to access the Linux partition from Windows?


----------



## FilledVoid (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks for clearing that up. Ive been booting without any problems into Ubuntu after that. I can access everythign so far. Im just kind of scared since Im new to this OS. But other than this and the problems listed below Im fully on Ubuntu now.


----------



## mehulved (Nov 12, 2007)

See if *fedoraproject.org/wiki/Releases/FeatureBluetooth helps in solving your bluetooth problems. I know it's based on fedora but sooner or later all distros have to support this. And since the work has been done upsteam it should be available in the latest release(or development release) of the apps even if not available in the ubuntu repositories.


----------



## FilledVoid (Nov 12, 2007)

Yes I will definitely check this site out and see if any of the tools will work for me


----------



## dissel (Nov 19, 2007)

I experienced something like that....this Saturday I received the CD's from ship it, and start loading Ubuntu in one of  my PC.

I am a ubuntu (Full Time) user since one year.Gusty load in live mode in less than 3 min and install in hard drive as cool and smooth as usual.

Then downloading & enabling multimedia & essential softies like child play.Witin 2 hours this car is assembled & ready to run for next 6 months.
By default the graphic enhancement(Compiz Fusion) run in medium mode as I use intigrated graphics,but latter I turn it off.

In that day I surf some flash related site,play last.fm music and use azures for some time...and then turn it off.

The next day the drama start......as like thread owner.

Now, I am totally unable to boot in Ubuntu even in recovery mode....and windows XP is booted in
20-25 minutes...The machine behave like a Pentium 1.

here is the error for me.

*[---This no are thousands---] ata.40: exception Emask0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr action 0x0
ata.40: (BMDMA slat 0x26)
ata.40: cmd 35/00:18:ba:5f:5f/00:00:11:00 e0 tag ) cbb 0x0 data (----another thousands no----) out*

I can't getting any comand prompt all this flooded the screen again and again.

my conf is:-
P4 3.0 ghz,Intel 945GTP,512x2=1gb DDR2(533 Mhz),160GB Sata.
Rest of stuff is normal.


----------

